# [NEED HELP]MyComputer->Router-pppoe->ADSL Modem..Problem

## LeeH_CN

DHCP or Do not use DHCP connect to Router

Ping DNS.... succesed....

Ping Http address   succesed....

But

exp:use web brower connect to any HTTP address..it shows: connecting ******  and stop here

use irc connect to irc.freenode.net.....  it shows: connecting *****  and stoped

From mycomputer start to pppoe  (everythin goes well,it's worked)

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

1.144.212.222.b *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         1.144.212.222.b 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

222.212.144.1   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         222.212.144.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4d:82:3f:9d  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:62902 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:73879 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:37442730 (35.7 MiB)  TX bytes:56256366 (53.6 MiB)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2791 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2791 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1615104 (1.5 MiB)  TX bytes:1615104 (1.5 MiB)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:222.212.157.225  P-t-P:222.212.144.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:1346 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1376 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:153413 (149.8 KiB)  TX bytes:83271 (81.3 KiB)
```

USE MyComputer->Router-pppoe->ADSL Modem

```
leeh@GraySky ~ $ more wireless 

leeh@GraySky ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                              

[ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Scanning for access points

 *     Found "LeeH" at 00:19:E0:B2:82:0E, managed, encrypted

 *   Connecting to "LeeH" in managed mode (WEP enabled) ...                                                                      

[ ok ]

 *     wlan0 connected to SSID "LeeH" at 00:19:E0:B2:82:0E

 *     in managed mode (WEP enabled)

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.0-rc4 starting

wlan0: hardware address = 00:1c:f0:cc:9b:24

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.100 `�'

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.100 `�'

wlan0: checking 192.168.1.100 is available on attached networks

wlan0: leased 192.168.1.100 for 7200 seconds

wlan0: no renewal time supplied, assuming 3600 seconds

wlan0: no rebind time supplied, assuming 6300 seconds                                                                            

[ ok ]

 *     received address 192.168.1.100/24                           

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2005   0        0 wlan0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2005   0        0 wlan0

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2005   0        0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2005   0        0 wlan0

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2791 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2791 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1615104 (1.5 MiB)  TX bytes:1615104 (1.5 MiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:f0:cc:9b:24  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:467 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:295 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:170654 (166.6 KiB)  TX bytes:40030 (39.0 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1C-F0-CC-9B-24-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

OR

```
leeh@GraySky ~ $ more eth0 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4d:82:3f:9d  

          inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:68243 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:79444 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:39612350 (37.7 MiB)  TX bytes:56956081 (54.3 MiB)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2791 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2791 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1615104 (1.5 MiB)  TX bytes:1615104 (1.5 MiB)

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eth0

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eth0
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
leeh@GraySky ~ $ more /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

gateways_eth0=( "default 192.168.1.1" )

config_eth0=( "adsl" )

#modules=( "iwconfig" )

#mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

#ssid_wlan0="MyWifi"

#channel_wlan0="1"

#config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

#routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" ) 

preferred_aps=( "LeeH" )

key_LeeH="s:40368 enc open"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" ) 

#config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

when i use LIVECD2008  the same problem 

my english is so terrible.....

if somebody can understand....

I am chinese

Gtalk:leeh.intuition@gmail.com

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LeeH_CN,

We have a Chineese Forum, where you will be expected to write Chineese, if that helps.

When you use PPOE from your computer, you get a public IP on your PC. The ADSL Modem must be operating in bridge mode as it appears to not have an IP address itself.

When you add the router, the router needs to start PPOE and get your public IP address. How does that happen ?

Your router offers addresses in the 192.168.1.x subnet, so its dhcp server seems to work.

Your static setup in your net file cannot be correct - you must not statically assign IPs that the router may use for dhcp.

Look at its dhcp set up and use something outside the dhcp range.

I suspect the problem is your router not starting your PPOE link, as everything else seems to work

----------

## Halahad

I talked to him. He said he could ping www.google.com. No package lost, no ping timeout. So the pppoe session seems to have started.(Right I'm not sure.)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Halahad,

Yep - that shows he has an internet connection.

LeeH_CN,

What is in your /etc/resolv.conf file?

Ping by IP and web browsing by IP works when this file is incorrect but operations using names fail.

you may try adding 

```
nameserver 4.2.2.1 
```

to the top of the list of nameservers.

Thats a well known public nameserver located in the USA. This is only for testing.

If it fixes the issue, we have to look into whats wrong with your setup.

----------

## LeeH_CN

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Halahad,
> 
> Yep - that shows he has an internet connection.
> 
> LeeH_CN,
> ...

 

thank you....

but now...i just back home....and drinked so much....i feel so tired....i must go to sleep

tomorrow when i wake up, i will try it ...

thanks for your help....

u can get http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread334526.html  ....

that is chinese version...hoho.....

thanks:)

----------

## LeeH_CN

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Halahad,
> 
> Yep - that shows he has an internet connection.
> 
> LeeH_CN,
> ...

 

when i adding nameserver 4.2.2.1 to the top of the list of nameservers

the same, i can ping by ip... can ping by HTTP address....

```
leeh@GraySky ~ $ ping 4.2.2.1

PING 4.2.2.1 (4.2.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 4.2.2.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=237 time=433 ms

64 bytes from 4.2.2.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=237 time=430 ms

64 bytes from 4.2.2.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=237 time=426 ms

64 bytes from 4.2.2.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=237 time=436 ms

64 bytes from 4.2.2.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=237 time=436 ms

^C

--- 4.2.2.1 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 3999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 426.316/432.781/436.710/4.042 ms

leeh@GraySky ~ $ ping www.g.cn

PING cn.l.google.com (72.14.253.160) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from po-in-f160.google.com (72.14.253.160): icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=199 ms

64 bytes from po-in-f160.google.com (72.14.253.160): icmp_seq=2 ttl=239 time=200 ms

64 bytes from po-in-f160.google.com (72.14.253.160): icmp_seq=3 ttl=239 time=200 ms

64 bytes from po-in-f160.google.com (72.14.253.160): icmp_seq=4 ttl=239 time=199 ms

64 bytes from po-in-f160.google.com (72.14.253.160): icmp_seq=5 ttl=239 time=200 ms

leeh@GraySky ~ $ ping www.linuxsir.org

PING www.linuxsir.org (218.61.34.144) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 218.61.34.144: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=160 ms

64 bytes from 218.61.34.144: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=161 ms

64 bytes from 218.61.34.144: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=163 ms

64 bytes from 218.61.34.144: icmp_seq=4 ttl=52 time=164 ms

64 bytes from 218.61.34.144: icmp_seq=5 ttl=52 time=167 ms

^C

--- www.linuxsir.org ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 5 received, 16% packet loss, time 5001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 160.853/163.495/167.043/2.245 ms

leeh@GraySky ~ $ ping psp.cngba.com

PING dns1.chinagba.com (121.9.253.6) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 121.9.253.6: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=62.2 ms

64 bytes from 121.9.253.6: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=63.5 ms

64 bytes from 121.9.253.6: icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=62.5 ms

64 bytes from 121.9.253.6: icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=62.6 ms

64 bytes from 121.9.253.6: icmp_seq=5 ttl=55 time=63.1 ms

64 bytes from 121.9.253.6: icmp_seq=6 ttl=55 time=62.3 ms

^C

--- dns1.chinagba.com ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 62.235/62.743/63.527/0.463 ms

```

but also the web browsing \ xchat and all of others can not work when use names

all of them shows "connecting......" and stop there.

----------

## LeeH_CN

I found that

when use router get to internet (only for linux, everything goes well when i use windows)

software can not work when use TCP connection

but can work well when use UDP connection

and if don't use router,   just pppoe from computer ,everthing works well.

I do not understand why...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LeeH_CN,

It sounds as if your router has a firewall that needs to be configured.

----------

## LeeH_CN

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> LeeH_CN,
> 
> It sounds as if your router has a firewall that needs to be configured.

 

I am not sure...

if the problem is firewall of the router, so when i use windows OS that must be trouble like this

But everything goes well when i use windows OS

I checked the firewall of the router, it's not enable.Last edited by LeeH_CN on Sun Aug 03, 2008 12:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LeeH_CN

NeddySeagoon:

    IS my /etc/conf.d/net  set right?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LeeH_CN,

This bit is wrong

```
key_LeeH="s:40368 enc open"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" ) 
```

 as you have attempted to statically assign an address that belongs to DHCP

```
 *     Running dhcpcd ...

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.0-rc4 starting

wlan0: hardware address = 00:1c:f0:cc:9b:24

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.100 `�'

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.100 `�'

wlan0: checking 192.168.1.100 is available on attached networks

wlan0: leased 192.168.1.100 for 7200 seconds 
```

It may work now but will not if DHCP decides to assign that IP to another system at the same time.

Its possible that your ISP is detecting your use of NAT to connect several systems at a time. If that is against your terms of use, your ISP may block one connection. 

I suspect its a router set up issue somewhere though. Can you provide a link (in English) to the manual for your router, or the manufacturer and model of the router ?

----------

## LeeH_CN

Sorry 

my /etc/conf.d/net is

```
preferred_aps=( "LeeH" )

key_LeeH="s:40368 enc open"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" ) 

```

OR

```
preferred_aps=( "LeeH" )

key_LeeH="s:40368 enc open"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

both of them get the same problem

My Notebook is using Windows OS ,  at same time , when i use this computer(using windowsOS) to connecting router, both of them works well, 

but one is windows  another is gentoo ,  windows works well , gentoo can't work

turned off the windows connection, only use gentoo(connecting to router) can not work too.

----------

## LeeH_CN

Is able to or not:

WindowsOS connection will not be detected & Linux OS connection will be detected?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LeeH_CN,

The operating systems do not matter. Your ISP can detect the use of NAT

----------

## LeeH_CN

From computer pppoe-start (without router)

```
GraySky leeh # traceroute www.linuxsir.org

traceroute to www.linuxsir.org (218.61.34.144), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  * * *

 2  222.212.255.213 (222.212.255.213)  33.616 ms  36.042 ms  37.645 ms

 3  221.237.185.41 (221.237.185.41)  39.729 ms  41.199 ms  43.392 ms

 4  222.213.5.9 (222.213.5.9)  46.326 ms  47.819 ms  49.514 ms

 5  * * *

 6  * 202.97.60.222 (202.97.60.222)  61.560 ms  62.321 ms

 7  202.97.15.166 (202.97.15.166)  105.794 ms  105.657 ms  106.658 ms

 8  219.158.5.17 (219.158.5.17)  104.702 ms  104.208 ms  104.688 ms

 9  219.158.14.82 (219.158.14.82)  122.441 ms  121.432 ms  121.524 ms

10  218.61.255.198 (218.61.255.198)  124.894 ms  124.891 ms  125.858 ms

11  218.61.254.118 (218.61.254.118)  124.128 ms  123.889 ms  123.638 ms

12  218.61.34.144 (218.61.34.144)  123.642 ms  123.615 ms  123.295 ms
```

when use router (DNS is 61.139.2.69)

```
GraySky leeh # ping 61.139.2.69

PING 61.139.2.69 (61.139.2.69) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 61.139.2.69: icmp_seq=1 ttl=251 time=30.2 ms

64 bytes from 61.139.2.69: icmp_seq=2 ttl=251 time=30.0 ms

^C

--- 61.139.2.69 ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 30.057/30.144/30.231/0.087 ms

GraySky leeh # ping www.linuxsir.org

PING www.linuxsir.org (218.61.34.144) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 218.61.34.144: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=110 ms

64 bytes from 218.61.34.144: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=116 ms

^C

--- www.linuxsir.org ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 110.598/113.599/116.601/3.020 ms

GraySky leeh # ls

adsl  Desktop  Downloads  email  eth0  Music  P2P  Picture  temp  wireless

GraySky leeh # traceroute www.linuxsir.org

traceroute to www.linuxsir.org (218.61.34.144), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  * * *

 2  * * *

 3  * * *

 4  * * *

 5  * * *

 6  * * *

 7  * * *

 8  * * *

 9  * * *

10  * * *

11  * * *

12  * * *

13  * * *

14  * * *

15  * * *

16  * * *

17  * * *

18  * * *

19  * * *

20  * * *

21  * * *

22  * * *

23  * * *

24  * * *

25  * * *

26  * * *

27  * * *

28  * * *

29  * * *

30  * * *
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LeeH_CN,

It appears your router is dropping ping packets.

Do you get the same behaviour in Windows ?

Click start|run and enter cmd.exe as the name of the program to run.

In the black box (DOS Window) that appears, you may use the ping command just as you do in Linux.

It sends 3 test packets by default.

----------

